
Google Live Fire Map - jlturner
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1TOEFA857tOVxtewW1DH6neG1Sm0&hl=en&ll=38.414374795570765%2C-122.51486904296877&z=9
======
shpx
Sadly this is only for California.

I was looking at worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov during the BC wildfires[0] last
summer.

Here's a particularly bad day in September
[https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/?p=geographic&l=VIIRS_S...](https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/?p=geographic&l=VIIRS_SNPP_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor\(hidden\),MODIS_Aqua_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor\(hidden\),MODIS_Terra_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor,MODIS_Fires_All,Reference_Labels\(hidden\),Reference_Features\(hidden\),Coastlines\(hidden\)&t=2017-09-06&z=3&v=-143.48275090126558,26.87028210436393,-90.31336811621935,60.10114634501782&ab=off&as=2017-09-06&ae=2017-09-13&av=3&al=true)

Here's today
[https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/?p=geographic&l=VIIRS_S...](https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/?p=geographic&l=VIIRS_SNPP_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor\(hidden\),MODIS_Aqua_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor\(hidden\),MODIS_Terra_CorrectedReflectance_TrueColor,MODIS_Fires_All,Reference_Labels\(hidden\),Reference_Features\(hidden\),Coastlines\(hidden\))

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_British_Columbia_wildfire...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_British_Columbia_wildfires)

------
mankash666
Slightly off topic - a friend from England opined that Europe has a much lower
incidence of natural calamities compared to the US. Fewer earthquakes,
hurricanes, fires, droughts,... Is this true and why?

~~~
nostrademons
I would bet that it doesn't actually have a lower incidence of natural
calamities - Santorini, Pompeii, routine earthquakes & avalanches in the Alps,
flooding in the Netherlands & Venice, wildfires in Southern Europe, etc. are
evidence of that. I'd bet that it has a lower incidence of natural calamities
_near populated areas_ that negatively affect the population.

And the reason for that is evolution. European settlements have been around
for thousands of years. Anything built near a place prone to natural disasters
that might wipe out the population has already had its population wiped out.
By contrast, many large American cities are incredibly new - Houston and the
Bay Area (two metros recently in the news for natural disasters) have only
held their current megalopolis status for about half a century. Indeed, if you
restrict to only _old_ U.S. cities (like Boston, NYC, Philadelphia,
Charlottesville, etc.), most of them are in locations that are relatively free
of natural disasters.

~~~
jmnicolas
I think you have no idea how densely populated Europe is. There are people
everywhere including dangerous zones.

